# Canon Patents Ludicrous Zooms



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2022)

> Keith over at Northlight Images points to a patent application that includes designs for superzooms so wide in range that they appear to be versions of the mythical lens that forum posters sometimes use as an example of unreasonable expectations.
> A 33mm f/4 to 600mm f/7.2 lens might have previously been used as a tongue-in-cheek reference to an impossible design. Today, it is just one “embodiment” of a real patent application that also includes:
> 
> 24-400mm f/4-6.5
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 11, 2022)

I look at a lot of these specs as indicating just how much Canon thinks they can 'fix' in software. 
It'll be interesting to see if anything comes of these


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 11, 2022)

Speaking of "strange" zoom: what about an RF TS E 14-24 ???


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Speaking of "strange" zoom: what about an RF TS E 14-24 ???


It will nice to see movements encoded into EXIF data - I've been experimenting recently with an H6D 100C +28mm + HTS1.5 T/S adapter - the adapter adds movement EXIF.
100MP is nice ...where is my R5s ;-) 

By the way, for tilt/shift fans, I've agreed to do a free webinar (sponsored by BenQ) all about using tilt/shift lenses on the 22nd of Feb



https://bit.ly/3ovqnjt


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 11, 2022)

Would be great if they could encode tilt, shift, and rotation. That would enable automated correction of the asymmetrical aberrations resulting from movements (for example by DxO or Adobe).


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 11, 2022)

keithcooper said:


> It will nice to see movements encoded into EXIF data - I've been experimenting recently with an H6D 100C +28mm + HTS1.5 T/S adapter - the adapter adds movement EXIF.
> 100MP is nice ...where is my R5s ;-)
> 
> By the way, for tilt/shift fans, I've agreed to do a free webinar (sponsored by BenQ) all about using tilt/shift lenses on the 22nd of Feb
> ...


I forgot to say that I really liked your TS book! . I hadn't thought of using focus peaking to determine the effect of tilting.A real help.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I forgot to say that I really liked your TS book! . I hadn't thought of using focus peaking to determine the effect of tilting.A real help.


Agreed. Keith's tilt/shift book is easily the best reference I've seen out there. It made the whole enterprise of learning it fun. The real images made more sense than the graphics used in others.


----------



## InchMetric (Feb 13, 2022)

As it happens to be my day job for decades, can we please not say they “patent” something when they merely have a published application with no patent yet granted?


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 13, 2022)

Canon previous sold the EF28-300mm F3.5-5.6L IS USM (currently on their discontinued list) ie a >10x L lens. Given Canon's confidence that they have the ability in SW on the wide end to correct for some distortion then it leads to the possibility of these lenses seeing the light of day (pun intended!)

I never expected that the RF14-35mm would have a 77mm filter thread for instance.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Continue reading...


You have posted this in the Pro Member Deals thread, which cannot be accessed by non-Pro Members.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 14, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed. Keith's tilt/shift book is easily the best reference I've seen out there. It made the whole enterprise of learning it fun. The real images made more sense than the graphics used in others.


Yes if you have tilt shift lens it’s a great resource book. Well done Keith.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2022)

Canon has been making ludricous zooms for a long time, so they have plenty of experience. The issue is that those zooms are not FF and cost a ton of money.

You can get a 50-1000mm EF lens today. Its Super 35 format which is close to APS-C. 









CINE-SERVO 50-1000mm T5.0-8.9 EF


Ultra Telephoto 50-1000mm (75-1500mm with Built-In 1.5x Extender)Amazingly High Zoom Ratio of 20x4K Optical Performance Throughout the 20x Zoom Range or Even When the 1.5x Extender is UsedDesigned for Super35mm Large-Format Single-Sensor Cameras (Dia. 31.4mm)Designed for Both Cinema Style and...




www.usa.canon.com





If that's not enough, how about a18-1860 100X Broadcast lens for a 2/3 sensor.






Shop Canon Pro Lenses, Broadcast Lenses | Canon U.S.A, Inc.


Shop our selection of Lenses, . Explore specs, colors, and other features from Shop Canon Pro U.S.A., Inc. to find the right product




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## TAF (Feb 15, 2022)

I'd be happy with a 24-150 f3.5 IS L.

Although one of those 28-infinity lenses looks pretty interesting as well. Depending on whether I can lift it.


----------



## entoman (Feb 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Continue reading...


These ultra-zooms could find usage by videographers, but it's difficult to think of a situation where a stills photographer would benefit from having a 30-600mm zoom. Such a lens would be cumbersome, huge, heavy and very expensive. I think it would make more sense to simply cover the focal length range by having a 2 bodies, each fitted with a more practical optic.

The 300-800mm however might probably prove very popular with wildlife photographers, and F8 is a good compromise aperture that would allow fast shutter speeds and reasonable ISO settings. If they made such a lens, as a member of the budget family (RF 600mm F11 etc) for under £3000, I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## sanj (Feb 16, 2022)

If this is true, it seems like it is Canon's strategy to entice everyone to move to mirrorless. To me, it is an aggressive push to phase out DSLR.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 16, 2022)

sanj said:


> If this is true, it seems like it is Canon's strategy to entice everyone to move to mirrorless. To me, it is an aggressive push to phase out DSLR.


More like a gradual push to cover all segments of the ILC market at different price points, while differentiating between DSLR and ML, and by size (bodies and lenses). DSLRs _might _be phased out over time, but only when the market says so. In the meantime, Canon will aggressively push to sell all their lines to as many people as possible.


----------



## freejay (Feb 16, 2022)

24-400: "One lens to rule them all".

If it's affordable, light and doesn't have too much compromises in image quality (due to the very likely necessity of a lot of correction "in software"): It will be definitely on my list!


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 16, 2022)

I could see Canon make a 24-300mm (L) because the EF version, in spite of never getting a successor, does have a lot of appeal as a travel zoom and does fairly well on the second hand-market. 

A 200-500mm f/4 is a "must-do" lense for Canon. I guess a lot of people are hoping for a 200-500mm F4 with a 1.4 built-in converter or a 2x converter. I personally hope it would be a 200-600mm lense. 

I'd love to see a 300-700mm F8-11 consumer lense (or something similiar like F6.3 - F8) as a light superzoom built like the RF600mm/ 800mm F11.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 16, 2022)

freejay said:


> 24-400: "One lens to rule them all".
> 
> If it's affordable, light and doesn't have too much compromises in image quality (due to the very likely necessity of a lot of correction "in software"): It will be definitely on my list!


There a lot of "if"´s in your sentence  24-400mm can't be light at light and will come with a lot comprises. The EF 28-300mm L came with a lot of comprises and was/ is quite heavy. And yes, I know it was released in the 90s, but the weight of the full frames have not really gone with RF lenses


----------



## cayenne (Feb 16, 2022)

@keithcooper - I've been hearing great things about your book.

How much is it in US dollars and is there a US sales site to purchase it?

I'm trying to figure how much it would cost with shipping from wherever this book sales site is...but no conversions on that site and won't tell shipping till you enter all your personal info...

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 16, 2022)

cayenne said:


> @keithcooper - I've been hearing great things about your book.
> 
> How much is it in US dollars and is there a US sales site to purchase it?
> 
> ...








Photography with Tilt and Shift Lenses: Art and Techniques: Cooper, Keith: 9781785007712: Amazon.com: Books


Photography with Tilt and Shift Lenses: Art and Techniques [Cooper, Keith] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Photography with Tilt and Shift Lenses: Art and Techniques



www.amazon.com


----------



## cayenne (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> Photography with Tilt and Shift Lenses: Art and Techniques: Cooper, Keith: 9781785007712: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Photography with Tilt and Shift Lenses: Art and Techniques [Cooper, Keith] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Photography with Tilt and Shift Lenses: Art and Techniques
> ...


Thank you!!!

C


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 21, 2022)

cayenne said:


> @keithcooper - I've been hearing great things about your book.
> 
> How much is it in US dollars and is there a US sales site to purchase it?
> 
> ...


Hi
Absolutely no idea I'm afraid. 
It's a 'real book', so my involvement ended with me approving the proofs from the publisher ;-)
For people overseas I suggest looking at Amazon (or other good booksellers!), where it's listed


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 21, 2022)

cayenne said:


> @keithcooper - I've been hearing great things about your book.
> 
> How much is it in US dollars and is there a US sales site to purchase it?
> 
> ...


Just do a search on Amazon for ISBN: 9781785007712 and it comes up. In the USA it is $28.99.


----------

